# NEW rick walker red beardies.



## Kirby (Nov 13, 2008)

hey everyone. 

just got some rick walker reds. 

VERY pleased. 

heres the parents..





males parent (m/f) females (m/f)

the male already is a splitting image of his father. the female will grow into her colours. 

first off, the male.. 

















two together. to show difference in colour. 





the female. 









sitting on his head. 





they both look very shocked.. 

they aren't housed together, so they will grow quickly, and live happily, in a healthy manner. 

hope you like them.


----------



## Dave (Nov 13, 2008)

FINALLY! I've been pestering and pestering! :lol:

There HOT


----------



## spoonman (Nov 13, 2008)

beautiful. i might have to go see rick again


----------



## melgalea (Nov 13, 2008)

hot beardies. 
i guess ur pretty happy with them hey. lol. i would be too.


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Nov 13, 2008)

I love the last photo, they look like they're thinking "ummmmm, you didn't see anything".
Absolutely gorgeous Kirby!


----------



## Kirby (Nov 13, 2008)

OH MY GOD DAVE.. it took you less then a minuet !!!! 

i thought i was smart posting to you about this thread, you were already here and posted.. ROFL... 

thanks dave & Spoonman. 

Rick colours are getting better and better, they even have a different head shape. notice the brow line of scales are parallel straight back, rather then triangular to the head.


----------



## Kirby (Nov 13, 2008)

wow, speedy replies.. thanks everyone..

i love them to bits.. im only up to 15 lizards !!! ahhh.. lol.


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Nov 13, 2008)

You are overflowing!!


----------



## Dave (Nov 13, 2008)

FROGGIESrCUTEo_O said:


> You are overflowing!!



He is.. I think he should send me 5 over


----------



## Kirby (Nov 13, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> He is.. I think he should send me 5 over



i might have to sell some of my rescues soon.. 

OR...


build MORE enclosures.. 

i think ill go option number two..


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Nov 13, 2008)

Not a second thought about that hey!!!
Definately #2


----------



## Ninjaette (Nov 13, 2008)

Rick always has the most gorgeous animals. He is a lovely guy too. Congrats on your new babies! I'm sure they will grow up to be gorgeous just like their parents


----------



## Kirby (Nov 13, 2008)

FROGGIESrCUTEo_O said:


> Not a second thought about that hey!!!
> Definately #2



option one, ONLY if i can find someone twice as devoted as me... so im stuck with option two.. lol. stuck.. im a sucker for them.. 

thanks ninja, he is a nice guy! totally recomend him.


----------



## mrmikk (Nov 13, 2008)

They're incredible, you must be stoked!


----------



## Kirby (Nov 13, 2008)

mrmikk said:


> They're incredible, you must be stoked!



oh i am..


----------



## Dave (Nov 13, 2008)

Kirby said:


> option one, ONLY if i can find someone twice as devoted as me... so im stuck with option two.. lol. stuck.. im a sucker for them..
> 
> thanks ninja, he is a nice guy! totally recomend him.



I'm disgusted lol Your typing to someone right now! :lol:


----------



## Kirby (Nov 13, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> I'm disgusted lol Your typing to someone right now! :lol:



lol. ill remember to let you know if i ever need to let some go. ....but im sorry, these rick walkers will be here for a very, very long time.. sorry! 

you've got your own coming VERY soon


----------



## cris (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice, do they constantly show the colours? or do they look fairly normal at times?


----------



## Dave (Nov 13, 2008)

Kirby said:


> lol. ill remember to let you know if i ever need to let some go. ....but im sorry, these rick walkers will be here for a very, very long time.. sorry!
> 
> you've got your own coming VERY soon



As long as you sell me there babies :lol:


----------



## Kirby (Nov 13, 2008)

cris said:


> Nice, do they constantly show the colours? or do they look fairly normal at times?



like all dragons, they do dull... although when they do, you can still HEAVILY see their dark reds. like, the occelates (white ring patterns parallel down the spine) actually stay a red colour. the photo were she is sitting on his head, thats the darkest he goes. most of the time he is a bright maroon red, and when he is warm, or happy a bright glowing red. 

from what ive seen so far, they are colourful a majority of the time. 

once they a dragon settles in, and is comfortable and happy. they should show 'happy colours' most of the time..


----------



## Kirby (Nov 13, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> As long as you sell me there babies :lol:



your gong to end up like me... too many dragons, but you still want MORE !!!!


----------



## zan777 (Nov 13, 2008)

whoah, wat hotties... how much?


----------



## Kirby (Nov 13, 2008)

zan777 said:


> whoah, wat hotties... how much?



$350 the pair. sexed individuals. 

very cheap considering their colour and linage. 

Rick is leading in Australian reds IMO.


----------



## itbites (Nov 13, 2008)

Yer thats a hot male you got there Kirby 
Rick walkers are definitely 
some of the finest beardeds you can get in Aust...


----------



## Dave (Nov 13, 2008)

Kirby said:


> $350 the pair. sexed individuals.
> 
> very cheap considering their colour and linage.
> 
> Rick is leading in Australian reds IMO.



jeez, thats $175 each... cheap cheap cheap..


----------



## Kirby (Nov 13, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> jeez, thats $175 each... cheap cheap cheap..



not as cheap as your pair..


----------



## Kirby (Nov 14, 2008)

bump..... gotta show off my new kiddies..


----------



## Kyro (Nov 14, 2008)

Their gorgeous Kirby, lucky you


----------



## Kirby (Nov 14, 2008)

For everyone PM'ing me, rick walker advertises on herp shop...


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 14, 2008)

I feel like a newb...Who's Rick Walker? Is he from Sydney?


----------



## cjpossum (Nov 14, 2008)

He is in SA he advertises as SA Country in the location section and you can tell if it is him because he always photoes them on the fake green grass.

Here are our Rick Walker reds

Female - Male - 
eggs are in the incubater and a 2nd clutch on the way

Cheers


----------



## Kirby (Nov 14, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> I feel like a newb...Who's Rick Walker? Is he from Sydney?



he's in South Australia..


----------



## Dave (Nov 14, 2008)

cjpossum said:


> He is in SA he advertises as SA Country in the location section and you can tell if it is him because he always photoes them on the fake green grass.
> 
> Here are our Rick Walker reds
> 
> ...



Freight to Brisbane? :lol:


----------



## Kirby (Nov 14, 2008)

cjpossum said:


> He is in SA he advertises as SA Country in the location section and you can tell if it is him because he always photoes them on the fake green grass.
> 
> Here are our Rick Walker reds
> 
> ...



BEAUTIFUL! that male is a STUNNER !!!!!

they have the markings of his oranges? do you have photo's of their parents?


----------



## cjpossum (Nov 14, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> Freight to Brisbane? :lol:


 
Yes I can, just send a PM with contact details and I will add you to the book.
They will hatch around the end of December, knowing my luck on X-Mass day.


----------



## BlindSnake (Nov 14, 2008)

Stunning animals!


----------



## cjpossum (Nov 14, 2008)

Kirby said:


> BEAUTIFUL! that male is a STUNNER !!!!!
> 
> they have the markings of his oranges? do you have photo's of their parents?


 
No they where lost on the old computer.
He is not in full colour there here is a video of him in full action.

Not the best
YouTube - Red beardie in full display

And a better photo


----------



## cjpossum (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is an Orange male from Rick Walker. All of these are 2 yo and so Rick probably has better coloured ones now.


----------



## Kirby (Nov 14, 2008)

or 






??? he has the markings of the top pair, but he's much redder.. he's gorgeous. i LOVE his setup.. i'd love to offer mine similar.


----------



## cjpossum (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks Kirby
The top photo looks right from memory.


----------



## Kirby (Nov 14, 2008)

wow.. really? 

you got a real heavy red from an orange line. he's a gorgeous boy. 

how do you find they photograph better? natural sun?

its hard to capture such high colour on a camera.


----------



## Chris1 (Nov 14, 2008)

stunning beardies u have there!!!


----------



## _Jas_ (Nov 14, 2008)

Very nice beardies, Rick breed's some real stunners i'll have to take a pic of my pair.


----------



## cjpossum (Nov 14, 2008)

Kirby said:


> wow.. really?
> 
> you got a real heavy red from an orange line. he's a gorgeous boy.
> 
> ...


 
Luck of the draw I guess. We have had ours in outdoor pits since they where about 4-6 months old and I think that is where the colour comes from, real sun and heat, and taking photoes in natural sun in the morning I find the best, but hard to get the real colour as you said.

Thanks for your comments and yours will only improve, now wont that be something in a year or 2.


----------



## Kirby (Nov 14, 2008)

cjpossum said:


> Luck of the draw I guess. We have had ours in outdoor pits since they where about 4-6 months old and I think that is where the colour comes from, real sun and heat, and taking photoes in natural sun in the morning I find the best, but hard to get the real colour as you said.
> 
> Thanks for your comments and yours will only improve, now wont that be something in a year or 2.



hmm.. might have to get working on outdoor vivs.. for summer..


----------



## shadowsabre (Dec 8, 2008)

*rick walker*

could someone post a link to where rick is selling these great reds please


----------



## Dave (Dec 8, 2008)

www.herpshop.com.au then clickon trader..

Theres a pair for$320 but male has a tail nip..I'd buy but don't have enough enclosures :x

Here is a pic of the male Paul (Kirby) sent to me.. (Hopefully he doesn't mind)
He ois a GORGEOUS boy


----------



## Kirby (Dec 8, 2008)

as dave said, lol. 

here is a few others... due to the lighting in our bathroom, having bright white tiles, the photo's and colours dull out, so they look pale reds, when in actual fact they are really dark bright reds, like in the previous pics.. bummer, as they were all posing for me... 

bath time, 

the female. Jadis, queen of Charn, from 'the magicians nephew' aka, the white witch from 'the chronicles of Narnia' 




this pic of her is very similar to her natural colours, but the pastel creams are creamier, and her red/pink/orange highlights are like highlighters and fluro paint... 


Bobby, the male. 





all the little ones (they are housed seperately, for good reason) the little rescue spiderman, Jadis and Bobby. 





all swimming, drinking, diving and getting grumpy when i splash them..


----------



## ecosnake (Dec 8, 2008)

very nice quality animals


----------



## Kirby (Dec 8, 2008)

ecosnake said:


> very nice quality animals



Ooh yeah. SO happy with them.


----------



## squeezen spotty (Dec 8, 2008)

my second rick walker beardie comes in next week, im hooked too.
Im sooo excited i cant wait to see what the little guy looks like.


----------



## Kirby (Dec 8, 2008)

squeezen spotty said:


> my second rick walker beardie comes in next week, im hooked too.
> Im sooo excited i cant wait to see what the little guy looks like.



you dont know what he looks like, is it from rick walker, or rick walker colours?


----------



## squeezen spotty (Dec 8, 2008)

no rick walker, i go through him directly but my first guy is one year now and starting to show alot of red but when i got him he was nothing like yours, how old are they?
My new one will be 3 weeks when he comes in so he may not be showing alot of red yet.
when i open the box to the first one he was asleep from the flight and he was a nice light orange.
He is a beauty with huge spikes one of the best beardies ive got.


----------



## Kirby (Dec 8, 2008)

squeezen spotty said:


> no rick walker, i go through him directly but my first guy is one year now and starting to show alot of red but when i got him he was nothing like yours, how old are they?
> My new one will be 3 weeks when he comes in so he may not be showing alot of red yet.
> when i open the box to the first one he was asleep from the flight and he was a nice light orange.
> He is a beauty with huge spikes one of the best beardies ive got.



pics  ??


----------



## squeezen spotty (Dec 8, 2008)

Hahaha would you beleave i havent taken any of them yet. my partner and i are buying a camera for christmas for just that reason.
so yes, when the new beadie comes in i will get pics for you i will even chuck in a couple of my new white beardies im getting.


----------



## Dave (Dec 8, 2008)

Kirby's male was probably the best male bred this season.. I haven't seen any better ones yet :lol:


----------



## bundysnake (Mar 20, 2010)

Anyone got rick walkers email address? im after a top notch red.


----------



## torry666 (Mar 20, 2010)

Rick's advertising a female on Herp Trader at the moment so why don't you get in contact with him that way. Great bloke to deal with and ofcourse his beardies are top notch.


----------



## bundysnake (Mar 20, 2010)

really? i looked on herptrader this morning.


----------



## bundysnake (Mar 21, 2010)

thanks for the info tory666 i bought the red female from Rick.


----------



## gecko-mad (Mar 21, 2010)

Awesome stuff mate! Nice colours


----------



## bundysnake (Mar 21, 2010)

you should see the parents............look like tomatato sauce.


----------



## torry666 (Mar 21, 2010)

bundysnake said:


> thanks for the info tory666 i bought the red female from Rick.


Awesome Bundysnake. Rick Walker sure does breed some beautys. Heres a couple of pics of mine from him. Be sure to post piccys of her when you can.


----------



## bundysnake (Mar 21, 2010)

nice!!!

These are the parents of my girl.


----------



## torry666 (Mar 21, 2010)

Wow !!!! Love em, hope she grows up as beaut as them. They're awesome...


----------



## bundysnake (Mar 21, 2010)

i hope so too...........


----------



## ohhsweetness (Apr 2, 2010)

i would love one of these ...


----------



## AJKING (Apr 2, 2010)

hey bundysnake you got a pic of your girl cause i got two on the order from the same perents cant wait lol


----------



## bundysnake (Apr 3, 2010)

This is my girl, it's actually a bad photo as her colours are much brighter.


----------

